# Im traumatised!



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

I originally wanted a girl pup but fell in love with my Teddie and decided it didnt matter on the *** at all.
Well tonight might have changed my mind!! 
Teddie was humping his bed as he sometimes does, and he was really going for it! We were laughing untill i noticed his willy had come right out and was stuck! His tail was down, back arched, and walking funny! He didnt look impressed! I have never been so shocked in all my life and as time passed i grew increasingly worried that it wasnt going to go back in! It was stuck out for ages.
It eventually went back in, and after abit of googling i can see that this does happen but sometimes it can be serious.
I hope to god this doesnt happen again, i cant even look at him in the same way haha! 
Anyone had this happen to their dog? And did it happen again? 
Hes only 15weeks i thought i had a little while to go before i shared any horrific lipstick stories! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh Beemer's lipstick came out around then too. Pretty normal. And know it goes back. Just be glad it's his bed and not another dog (Beemer's favorite humping object was his sister). Neutering helped a lot AND I immediately stop it as soon as I see him even starting to make to motion that he's thinking about mounting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear did hump before he was neutered, although, thankfully to this day I have not yet witnessed the lipstick. Neutering helped quite a bit. It's rare now that we ever see it, unless he is extremely over excited. I think it is usually a dominance thing, not a sexual thing. Many females exhibit the same behaviour and I have heard some can be worse than some males - I think it just depends on the individual... often it is tied to excitement in play.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nature eh?

Lola also humps - She has a cushion of choice that she takes from one of the arm chairs, its a logo'd cushion with the word "reserved" across it. Turned out its reserved for her. She also humped her blanket whilst standing the other day when I lifted it out of her bed to bring it to the sunroom - humping as I walked. I think she was saying, "mum, that is mine, where are you going with it." 

Nina has never humped and she still has all her girly bits


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki humps - but only occasionally and only Dot and only in front of random strangers that we meet when out walking  I'm not quite sure why, I think Dot is her security blanket in times of stress - I don't think it is dominance.
As a little pup Dot would hump my wellie when we were out if she got overly giddy doodle dashing with others....


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hmmm! Phoebe is entire and doesn't hump, but, when she is in season there are a few days when she twerks madly at Max ( he is neutered) but he responds in entire dog fashion and several times they have become tied. It takes a while before they become unjoined I have to say! And yes, a previous male dog would look in pain for ages when he had an erection. But then they do appear huge for the size of dog.....pity a dachshund really.!


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

The humping i was prepared for, the willy i was not haha! It was a funny experience for sure!


----------

